# VPN IPSEC FreeBSD <--> Juniper SRX



## gbernardes (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

Already I'm sorry for bad english. I am a novice user in freeBSD. I need to configure an ipsec VPN between FreeBSD and Juniper SRX. I have the following data from the VPN:

Phase 1: IKE = Internet Key Exchange
      2 DH = -1024-bit Diffie-Hellman
      MD5 = Message Digest 5
      K = 0 s = 86400
      Shared password 'abc123'

Phase 2: - ESP = Encapsulating Security Payload
      PFS (Perfect Forward Secrecy) DH 2 -1024 bits
      MD5 = Message Digest 5
      Tripple date = 3DES Encription Standard
      K = s = 3600 4608000


* The password is fictional


Can anyone give me a way where I start to do this installation? Should I use racoon? Help me please ...


----------

